# why is my rep on warning 0?:(



## adam1120 (Jun 30, 2011)

ive never done anything to noone or got warned about anything?( i dont like it makes me look bad


----------



## montana (Jun 30, 2011)

check it now ...
Many times nothing is much better than something..


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 30, 2011)

whoooooooooDDD did you up my rep montana?DD thank you but why is showing a warning level?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 30, 2011)

Every one has a warning level, Since you are at 0% it only mean you have no warnings against you, its a way for us moderators to warn users when they display unacceptable behavior, i think if you get so many warnings you get banned, as far as rep points they are given by other members either positive points or negative


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 30, 2011)

oo okay nobody like me( lol okay i thought i did something bad  thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 30, 2011)

also, FYI... other members cannot see your Warning Rating... Each member only sees their own... I have no clue what the moderators, Admin, etc see...

To gain reputation be friendly and helpful and it comes along... or do what I did and bribe people...


----------



## montana (Jun 30, 2011)

I still haven`t got my two bucks .....


----------



## got10 (Jul 1, 2011)

can somebody up my rep level ?


----------



## got10 (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw my warning was at 0 and I never saw anyone else's now I know why.


----------

